# Mahler cycles- how much space?



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I am curious to know if those of you who own Mahler cycles on CD rip them to your computer. If so, about how much space does one cycle take up on the hard drive? With nine incredibly long symphonies one cycle is bound to be pretty hefty. 
I received Bernstein's Sony cycle for Christmas. I can't decide if I should put the whole thing on my tablet or just my favorite symphonies.


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

I don't have the particular Bernstein set, but Kubelik set (10 CD) is 3.4 GB while the Tennstedt set (16 CD) is 4.4 GB with Apple Lossless compressed file in iTunes. If you use 256kbps AAC or MP3, then the size would be 50~60% of those, and that is the format I store my music on moblie devices. Luckily, I cannot hear the difference between lossless and 256kbps AAC on mobile devices. 

Enjoy your Mahler set!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I rip to 128kbps and my Bernstein cycle (symphonies 1-9) is occupying 622 MB.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Why not rip at high quality and store on a small USB stick that can easily be connected with the tablet?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Listen to them on a good audio system. Are people really listening to symphonies on mobile devices?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I use an iPod in my car and office. I rip to AAC 256 VBR and it is CD quality sound with no real space issues.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Are people really listening to symphonies on mobile devices?


I often do, yes. Mostly for more recreational listening, though.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Listen to them on a good audio system. *Are people really listening to symphonies on mobile devices?*


Roughly 98% of my listening is on my Sansa Clip with a single earbud that combines both channels.


----------



## kwatch (Jan 4, 2017)

3.74 GB(12 CDs) in flac format.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Listen to them on a good audio system. Are people really listening to symphonies on mobile devices?


In a quiet place with a decent set of headphones -- what's the problem?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Listen to them on a good audio system. Are people really listening to symphonies on mobile devices?


For mobile or non-mobile purposes, I rip at a good enough bitrate (320 vbr), and I really like the quality I get from my PC speakers. I've compared lossless files to my AAC/MP3s, but I really can't hear a significant difference, if any difference at all. I guess its an age thing: I only got the point where I could afford really good HiFi equipment at an age when my cochleas couldn't care less.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Some sample sizes of my own rips of Wagner's Ring. 320kbps fixed bit-rate MP3, unless otherwise stated:

Solti/VPO: 2 GB
Barenboim/Bayreuth: 2 GB
Karajan/BPO: 2.1 GB
Goodall/ENO: 2.41 GB
Böhm/Bayreuth: 1.4 GB (256kbps VBR MP3)
Janowski/Dresden: 1.84 GB (320kbps VBR AAC)
Furtwängler/RAI: 2.1 GB (320kpbs fixed bit-rate AAC)
Furtwängler/La Scala: 1.38 GB (320kbps VBR AAC)

Interestingly with the last two, the RAI takes up more space mainly because it's one of Pristine Classical's "ambient stereo" remasterings; i.e. it has two channels. The La Scala rip is also from a Pristine Classical set, but single-channel (mono) only.

Edit: I realise now that the Original Poster asked about Mahler Cycles... d'oh! Still, have some Ring-rip advice on me 

Oddly enough, a quick look at my set of Chailly's complete Mahler shows that it's not far off taking up as much space as the _Ring_, i.e. 1.8 GB


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I rip mine into iTunes so I can listen in the car and at work.

I checked several of my complete cycles and they're pretty much all 600-700mb per cycle.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Listen to them on a *good audio system*. Are people really listening to symphonies on mobile devices?


GAS is my preference, but my life isn't as busy as some, where fast-food-on-the-go is necessity.

Could be worse, it could be grunge they're listening to.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

And then of course there is my hi-rez Kubelik cycle at 12.3 GB.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I rip to 128kbps and my Bernstein cycle (symphonies 1-9) is occupying 622 MB.


Why so low?! That's half MP3 level?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Triplets said:


> Why so low?! That's half MP3 level?


Works fine for my ears.


----------

